# Litter Kwitter.... Good, Bad ????



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Folx 

Has anyone had sucess using the litter kwitter or something similar to get thier cat to use the peoples toilet??

I have to say, my hubbys pretty against it, he doesnt like the idea of waiting for the cat to finish before he can get to the loo... ROFL ROFL 

I feel however it would make life simpler in the long run.

Please share your views, experiences 

Den


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought the LitterKwitter for my own kitty, as I too believe that's it's much more hygienic. I started her on it at about five months old, but she would only ever go for a wee in it; poos used to go on the bathroom floor. Basically, my kitten couldn't get used to the size of the LitterKwitter disc, as they are very small and shallow. What kind of litter tray are you currently using? If you're using a regular one, my advice would be to try your kitty with something smaller to see how they react before you go to the expense of getting a LitterKwitter.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Den29 said:


> Hey Folx
> 
> Has anyone had sucess using the litter kwitter or something similar to get thier cat to use the peoples toilet??
> 
> ...


I have been desperately looking to find you this very helpful thread with pictures etc etc.

Hope it helps you x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Definately good.

I see there is a link to my other thread so please have a read through that.

We are just in the process of now training our 16 wk old kitten and she is doing great - we have no litter tray in the house just the litter kwitter on the downstairs loo and the 3 cats all use that.

Because we had to introduce Rosie to it we changed from the green disc which they boys were on back to the orange so she has room to sit and do her stuff without worrying about falling down the loo.
She hasn't actually dont anything down the hole yet but it is easy to just tip the soiled waste down the toilet when she has used it.
It hasn't effected the boys either as they always aim down the hole and even though it is a smaller hole than on the green disc they still manage fine.

I bought a bag of chick crumbs ( I used to use worlds best) at the begining of Sept and I have used about a third of it in a month so it has cost me about £4.50 for a months litter for 3 cats.
I am not complaining!!!!

I would say go for it - you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

WhiteNile said:


> I bought the LitterKwitter for my own kitty, as I too believe that's it's much more hygienic. I started her on it at about five months old, but she would only ever go for a wee in it; poos used to go on the bathroom floor. Basically, my kitten couldn't get used to the size of the LitterKwitter disc, as they are very small and shallow. What kind of litter tray are you currently using? If you're using a regular one, my advice would be to try your kitty with something smaller to see how they react before you go to the expense of getting a LitterKwitter.


If you actually go onto the litter kwitter website you can buy intermediate discs which will help make the transition from one colour to the next much easier. I think including postage I was about £10 or so and it came from the US so was great value too


----------



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont actually have the kitten yet, Im just looking at my options..... I have bought a litter tray with a half lid round the edge, presume to stop kick back, its fairly deep tho...
The kitten will only be 13wks when I get her, and my theory was litter tray in the bathroom next to tiolet, and slowly raise it, over time, to same level as toilet. 

Just wondered what success other folx had had....

Thanx for the link with the pics....

Den


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> If you actually go onto the litter kwitter website you can buy intermediate discs which will help make the transition from one colour to the next much easier.


Hi there! Those intermediate discs wouldn't really make any difference to me, as I couldn't even get her to use the first disc on the floor because it wasn't deep enough and big enough for her liking.  She's a little fusspot!


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this is such a fab idea - I really want to try this out with my little one - I just have one question is there a certain a kitty has to be before you can try this?

Oh - and what happens if you have only one bath room and the kitty needs to go do her business but you're in there taking a shower or something - will the kitty hold on to it, or have an accident, I wouldnt want her to feel like she couldnt just go whenever she wants to.

Thanks.

Bugglet.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I guess you would have to figure out what to do with regards to one bathroom.

We are fortunate enough to have a downstairs loo too which is the cats one.

I would suggest you get it as soon as you get your kitten. You start with it on the floor in the bathroom and then gradually bring the height up until it is in line with the loo seat once they can get up to it at that height then you would switch it onto the loo seat.
Leave it there for about a week with the red disc (no hole) in place and try them on the orange disc (which has a hole in the middle) they will maybe object to the change by doing their business on the floor - if so move back to the red disc for another week then try again.
You really need alot of patience and have to be prepared for the odd accident but it is worth it in the long run.
It can take anything from 8 weeks + to have your kitty trained.


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Me and my boyfriend have had sky for 6 weeks now and she is 10 weeks old; she is used to going in a normal tray, so do you think it might take longer because of the transition?

I'll certainly give it a try anyway, thanks!

bugglet.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No I don't think it will make that much difference, just remember if she is used to digging in lots of litter it is going to be a big change for her.
Also it will be easier if you have her on a flushable litter eg worlds best or chick crumbs so that when you have her on the intermediate disc and there is a hole the litter which falls into the loo can just be flushed away.


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I feel a bit of a failure. After 12 days I gave up yesterday. My 2 were using it fine, no accidents, were on the red disc. Jumped up fine. I just started to worry a lot about the cleaning products. As the disc is shallow and there were 2 of them, the disc and seat part were being cleaned about 5 times a week. They play in the bath, which is where the cleaning of the LK took place and so that was being regularly bleached down. They like to lick a lot of stuff, and I found myself numerous times rinsing over and over again the bath to make sure they couldn't lick bleach. 

The last straw came last night when at midnight someone did a turd after kicking almost all the litter out.  Then the other one desperately needed to pee. So I had to quickly remove solids and retop up knowing it was all going to be thrown out again in a sec when I have to clean the whole thing again. 

When I took the tray down to take out the solids, the one that needed to pee started licking under the rim of the toilet :001_unsure: Again, cleaning product concerns and I quickly got him down. 

The other bathroom door is always closed due to the other one always with his head down the toilet. So even when they are trained fully, them drinking from the toilet bowl would give me a lot of concerns. 

During the 12 days of red disc I hadn't gotten through so much litter, like twice as much as I used before in the tray. No sooner had I put down the litter box, both went in and went. Obviously they had been holding back.

It does take a huge commitment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Argentium will not progress past the last green disc - we have the intermediate rings. He is a big Maine Coon & cannot cope with having his feet on the edge completely as his feet slip - furry pads! Lithium has used just the toilet set for 9 years now. I don't put litter in the ring & as Argie is so long, everything goes down the hole.
I never use bleach - they really hate the smell of harsh chemicals & to be truthful, if a cat uses your toilet, it has to be cleaner as they will not use a dirty loo - not talking about the water - if one goes, the smell disappears as soon as it hits the water. I have only one bathroom. Argie pees once per day - always has, but boy, does he pee. Lith goes 3 times a day, so, I know when I can clean - between 8 & 1, or, 2 & 9pm.
I just take the seat off, put it on the floor & put it back! It is only on for about an hour a day in the morning & really isn't a bid deal. When he has been, I just stand it behind the loo cistern.
I tried to work out how much this had saved me in 9 years once - enough for a good holiday!


----------

